# Volkswagen : Beetle - Classic 2 Tone Blue & White 1962 VW Beetle Electric Vehicle Sun



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*Volkswagen : Beetle - Classic 2 Tone Blue & White 1962 VW Beetle Electric Vehicle Sun*

*US $4,400.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Sep-22-2012 10:43:20 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $6,200.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

